# What Watch would you buy ? Dream Watch ?



## WHIZZER

We have the Watch thread going on what watches you have but what watch would you buy if you could ? 

Lets see the pics


----------



## Shiny

Patek Phillipe Calatrava 5227 - although still can't decide between white or rose gold. A simple plain, attractive watch, ageless and classy, everything a watch should be and made by one of the best watchmakers in the world.

Potenitally affordable one day, but justifiable is another thing!


----------



## Shiny

WHIZZER said:


> We have the Watch thread going on what watches you have but what watch would you buy if you could ?
> 
> Lets see the pics


What would be yours then Bill?


----------



## WHIZZER

Shiny said:


> What would be yours then Bill?


Think it would be something like this Daytona










or this


----------



## Tricky Red

Rolex Milgauss for me or an Omega Spectre or similar


----------



## Pittsy

Always wanted a tag heur Monaco like this



Keep hinting at Christmas and birthday time but no joy yet:lol:


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Hublot as worm by Kimi


----------



## fozzy

Pittsy said:


> Always wanted a tag heur Monaco like this
> 
> 
> 
> Keep hinting at Christmas and birthday time but no joy yet:lol:


Thats my dream watch. I hit the big 50 nextyear so heres hoping


----------



## muzzer

One of these from B.R.M. watches.....oh if only


----------



## tigerspill

Aiming for this from Omega
https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/de-ville/prestige/co-axial-395-mm/42413402002001/
[/U

PRESTIGE CO-AXIAL 39.5 MM
Steel on leather strap
424.13.40.20.02.001


----------



## Cookies

My all time favourite watch ever.

The Omega Seamaster Spectre edition. Only £4795.... Maybe some day, but highly unlikely tbh.










Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

So many to choose from however the following three top my list. .....

Brietling superocean heritage chronograph - black face

http://www.breitling.com/en/models/superocean-heritage/superocean-heritage-chronographe-46/

IWC Portuguese Chronograph

http://www.iwc.com/en/collection/portugieser/IW3714/

Panerai pam005

http://www.panerai.com/en/collectio...inor-marina-logo-acciaio---44mm_pam00005.html


----------



## bigmac3161

A 1972 Rolex sub birth year and all pity there about 12 grand plus.


----------



## SBM

This Omega AQUA TERRA 150 M OMEGA MASTER CO-AXIAL GMT 43 MM





:argie::thumb:


----------



## theshoe202

I currently have an omega planet ocean chronograph, (the one with the orange bezel). It's a lovely watch , I've had it for 3 years and it's still beautiful and in fashion. It was a gift so won't be parting with it like my other watches. 

Prior to this I had a breitling super avenger which was lovely but at 48mm was a bit big. At the time it was very fashionable but the bling thing seems to be a bit old now. Also had a breitling colt 2 automatic which was nice enough. Had a few omegas prior to this also.

High end watches are solid investments as long as you can get them used and are 110% sure they are genuine . I've never lost any money on any of them and would defo recommend them to anyone thinking of investing in them. Just try to stay timeless. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsuematthews

Here's one of mine. 
Bell &Ross BR03 Grande Date & Reserve de Marche. Never be afraid to ask for discount from the top watch shops they'll usually do something and if you can only get 10% it's still quite a sum when you buy something decent.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMorty

I know it's not quite as extreme as most but my dream would be to own an Omega Seamaster Diver.

If I had something like that, I'd be over the moon!


----------



## Ashley_197

I always wanted a Tag Heuer Monaco, ended up buying one last year so now I'm taking ideas from this post for my next one.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161

Hope it was the blue faced one


----------



## wd40

SBM said:


> This Omega AQUA TERRA 150 M OMEGA MASTER CO-AXIAL GMT 43 MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :argie::thumb:


This would be the one for me too! :thumb:


----------



## vtaylor78

wd40 said:


> This would be the one for me too! :thumb:


I would go for the "Seamaster" but the James Bond one with the orange bezel .
Sorry no picture .


----------



## K777mk2

Two years ago I bought my dream watch - Tag Heuer GC RS2 Titanium


----------



## Natalie

So much want for this one


----------



## MOB

One of these please

http://www.watchwallpapers.com/ddreg.htm


----------



## Y15HAL

One of these bad boys....Not sure if the skeleton is too much or not though.....

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...w=1600&bih=1124&dpr=0.8#imgrc=nTpyksdAlei8AM:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...w=1600&bih=1124&dpr=0.8#imgrc=57SiVhLi9HaidM:


----------



## warren

Monaco for me. So tempted to p/ex my carrera and f1 for one...:thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Jaeger-LeCoultre for me.

Master Compressor Chronograph for day to day, Master Grand Tradition Tourbillon for special occasions


----------



## The_Bouncer

Yes Please :thumb:


----------



## Gas head

http://cce053ee06b98536a2dc3-a6fed8c1b4fb343f790cc1a783af6690.r40.cf3.rackcdn.com/content_images/bremont/bremont-17190080.jpg

Nice watch and british too


----------



## VIPER

Pittsy said:


> Always wanted a tag heur Monaco like this
> 
> 
> 
> Keep hinting at Christmas and birthday time but no joy yet:lol:


Me too.

Close second would be:


----------



## Brian1612

Just bought myself my first Rolex at 25. Lovely Green Submariner Date, likely have it for the rest of my life!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Getting this for my 40th unless I find something else, only 5 years to go! Although not a dream watch I'm close to pulling the trigger on some parts and assembling something simple for myself too.


----------



## Knighty1884

Treated myself to my dream watch back in January. 
Black submariner date. Just need the green one to go with it.


----------



## PaulN

Ive been lucky enough to have had a few nice watches....

But a Richard Mille RM 008 has to be The Dream Watch :argie:










Euro Lottery tonight as well......

Paul


----------



## Shiny

Coincidentally, i've just seen this watch and thought..i like that in a strange way, it's kind of unusual.



















Then i saw the price tag :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Turkleton

Had my current dream at the time for about 3 months now, the others have barely been worn since! 


Eyeing up an Audemars Piquet Royal Oak at the moment but a house is probably a priority!


----------



## Radish293

Tag Monaco. Saw one in the duty free nice discount sooo tempted


----------



## Shiny

I'm in love with this. Need to save a bit more though...

https://monochrome-watches.com/roger-dubuis-excalibur-knights-of-the-round-table-ii-price/


----------



## Turkleton

I'm like a magpie seeing shiny things :lol:

I've noticed that a Rolex's tend to grab a lot of attention, good and bad so have started looking at something a little less shouty...
Enter the JLC Master 😍


----------



## camerashy

Prefer your Rolex, if I'm honest...lol


----------



## Shiny

If I still smoked cigars, I'd have a hankering for this. Not normally one for fussy watches, but this does look nice.


----------



## Ben_W

Anything aviation based by Bell & Ross but, given the choice, it would be the BR-126 Flyback every single time. Limited edition, 500 made, to commemorate the SR-71. Bloody lovely in my book.


----------



## Andysp

IWC Portofino in rose gold for me.....simply a beautiful elegant watch!

http://www.iwc.com/en/collection/portofino/IW5161/


----------



## Bigpikle

I'm lucky as I have a nice collection of watches already, including my favourite - Omega Aqua Terra with the clear back. I'm a fan of Omegas full stop and the one I've always wanted and hesitated on getting is the old classic....

... the Moonwatch aka Speedmaster Professional. Just love the styling!


----------



## Andysp

Bigpikle said:


> I'm lucky as I have a nice collection of watches already, including my favourite - Omega Aqua Terra with the clear back. I'm a fan of Omegas full stop and the one I've always wanted and hesitated on getting is the old classic....
> 
> ... the Moonwatch aka Speedmaster Professional. Just love the styling!


My first "nice " watch regularly think of part exchanging for a better watch but it's such an iconic design.i can never bring myself to do it.

Great watch though!


----------



## nbray67

Pittsy said:


> Always wanted a tag heur Monaco like this
> 
> 
> 
> Keep hinting at Christmas and birthday time but no joy yet:lol:





fozzy said:


> Thats my dream watch. I hit the big 50 nextyear so heres hoping


I can vouch for it being a stunning watch in the flesh.

Bought at Duty Free thru Heathrow for my 50th later this year but my lovely wife has let me have it already!!










Loving some of the 'special' watches on here but I'm not sure when I'll be allowed another premium watch, but we'll see!!


----------



## Turkleton

Whoops! Phone rang yesterday...


----------



## organgrinder

Turkleton said:


> Whoops! Phone rang yesterday...


My all time favourite watch. Don't believe I will ever have enough spare to consider that I could sensibly afford one but there is a real itch.


----------

